# Easy Sheep?



## ChickenPotPie (Sep 30, 2011)

Is that an oxymoron?  I'd say it is for goats but I don't know sheep.

My 11yr old son has decided to sell his goat herd.  We have a small pen, goat shed, and a small pasture/orchard that we pen off w/electric netting for the goats.  I don't like the idea of letting is grow tall and ugly w/grass/weeds so I'm considering what we might do to keep it down.  I LOVE goat milk but I'm way too busy to milk twice a day.  I'd LIKE to have some sort of easy keeping animal to keep the weeds down.  It would be a very nice bonus if I didn't have to sheer.

Do you think sheep fit that bill?  
Are they easy keepers?  
What breed do you suggest?  
Anyone care to give a short primer for sheep?  For example, for diary goats I'd say you need to know about CAE, give tetanus shots, need at least two goats, will need to disbud them, trim hooves every now and then, that one can find great simple milking supplies at Caprinesupply.com, etc.  For sheep I know sheep can't have goat minerals because of the copper but that's about it.  I assume I'll need two animals (?).  Regular shots?  Common diseases?

Can you think of any other type of animal that might be appropriate to keep as a low maintenance weed eater?


----------



## zzGypsy (Oct 12, 2011)

sheep will do a nice job of keeping grass and weeds down.  they'll also eat the bark and leaves off your trees, so you need to fence appropriately.

sheep are not difficult to keep, there are local issues you'll want to check into with other breeders/herders or your extension agent... worms, diseases, poisonous plants... you need to find out about how those things are in your area.

if you don't want to shear, there are a number of hair sheep breeds that are popular right now... barbados, khatadins, dorpers.  they shed their wool in summer.  
sheep need feed in the winter, a salt block, a protein block, yearly vaccinations, worming on a locally appropriate schedule, and may need hoof trimming depending on the breed and the terrain.

fencing that holds goats will hold sheep, however, electric fencing may not be as effective with wool sheep.

if you intend to breed there are all sorts of other issues to look into.

let me know if you've got specific questions.


----------



## RustyDHart (Oct 12, 2011)

As far as electric fencing goes.....   I have six strands of high tensile electric fencing...every other line is electric.....I have a very wooly breed and they respect the fence....They have learned to NOT touch the fence twice.    Geese are another option to eat your grass down...of course they may not acknowledge the fence and why it's there.....


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Oct 12, 2011)

Thank you for the good information, Gypsy and Rusty.  It is just what I was looking for.  And, wow, Rusty, what beautiful sheep you have.


----------



## RustyDHart (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks.....I had 167 of this breed.....down to my top 50 or so....


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Oct 12, 2011)

:O  What a beautiful sight!  Gorgeous.


----------



## RustyDHart (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks...that was a photo of some of the ewes with lambs from this last Spring......


----------

